# glocks



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Why do amercians seem to love glocks . When i am at the range here glocks are not popular . The police carry them here i think thats because they cheap and adequate.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I would guess that Glocks are not popular in the UK as the general population can't carry them. When you have a whole lot of people looking to carry guns, affordable, light, durability, reliability etc. are all desirable traits.

I'm not all that familiar with the UK gun laws other than knowing that handguns are heavily restricted etc.

*1997 Firearms Act*



> Following the Dunblane massacre, the government passed the Firearms (Amendment) (No. 2) Act 1997 which means that as of 1997 handguns have been almost completely banned for private ownership, although the official inquiry, known as the Cullen Inquiry, did not go so far as to recommend such action.[23] Exceptions to the ban include muzzle-loading "blackpowder" guns, pistols produced before 1917, pistols of historical interest (such as pistols used in notable crimes, rare prototypes, unusual serial numbers and so on), starting pistols, pistols that are of particular aesthetic interest (such as engraved or jewelled guns) and shot pistols for pest control. Under certain circumstances, individuals may be issued a PPW (Personal Protection Weapon) licence. Even the UK's Olympic shooters fall under this ban; shooters can only train in Northern Ireland, the Channel Islands, the Isle of Man, or abroad.[24]





> The act was created in response to the Snowdrop Petition following the Dunblane Massacre. The previous Conservative government had followed the recommendations of the Cullen Report on the massacre and introduced the Firearms (Amendment) Act 1997 that banned "high calibre" handguns, greater than .22 calibre (5.6 mm). This new (No. 2) act further banned the private ownership of all cartridge ammunition handguns, regardless of calibre.
> The only handguns still allowed following the ban were:
> 
> 
> ...


Taking the above into account, what *are* you seeing at the range?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_the_United_Kingdom#cite_note-olympics-23


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It seems you're the one that has a "love affair" with Glocks...


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

unpecador said:


> It seems you're the one that has a "love affair" with Glocks...


HI. I prefer steel pistols but if i was looking a polymer framed pistol there is a big choice of pistols , glocks would not be top of my list . Google glock kaboom photos .


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> I would guess that Glocks are not popular in the UK as the general population can't carry them. When you have a whole lot of people looking to carry guns, affordable, light, durability, reliability etc. are all desirable traits.
> 
> I'm not all that familiar with the UK gun laws other than knowing that handguns are heavily restricted etc.
> 
> ...


Hi. As I am sure you are aware n ireland is part of the uk , but the handgun ban did not apply to ni. I think the government was more concerned abought the illegal guns. You can own a handgun if you are a member of a gun club - for club use only . Personal protection weapons are carried by ex police and prison officers ect . Or if you have been threatened by paramilitaries . This week a 200lb car bomb exploded in Londonderry and two bombs were found under police officers cars , so you can see why they need them . At the range in 9mm you would see cz . sig . browning hp . ect . in .45 you would see colt . para ordnance . sti . Its different at the range . In the police you get what you are issued with . At the range the range the shooters know there guns and can buy what the like.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

manta said:


> Why do amercians seem to have a love affair with glocks . When i am at the range here glocks are not popular . The police carry them here i think thats because they cheap and adequate.


I wouldn't call it a love affair. It's a practicality thing.

Most of the folks who buy Glocks are buying them to carry on their body, or for use as a home defense weapon...not a range gun. They are simple to operate, light weight, and easy to take down for cleaning, and they are accurate and extremely dependable.

I prefer a Springfield XD45, personally, simply because the additional grip safety lends itself to carry without a holster, which is my preference. But, other than the grip safety, there are only small differences between shooting it and shooting a Glock.

I like to carry a 10mm Glock when 'stealth' hunting with a .22 rifle (squirrels, rabbits), because it is so easy to inadvertently walk up into a herd of feral hogs, and their behavior is unpredictable, when caught by surprise, up close. 15+1 rounds with .41 magnum power is very comforting when you are alone in the river bottoms where these wild porkers are known to bed down.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Bisley said:


> I wouldn't call it a love affair. It's a practicality thing.
> 
> Most of the folks who buy Glocks are buying them to carry on their body, or for use as a home defense weapon...not a range gun. They are simple to operate, light weight, and easy to take down for cleaning, and they are accurate and extremely dependable.
> 
> ...


HI I am sure glocks are a good gun . I dont know if they are good enough to come top of most of the polls i see on this site . But its down to peoples personal prefernence .


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

As some have implied already, it is a personal preference based on how you want to use the gun. I have Glocks because they are reliable, more than accurate enough for self-defense, easily maintained, and easy to find parts for. There are several other handguns that also fit that description. It was a difficult decision, but the Glock just fit my hand better than the others.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

manta said:


> The police carry them here i think thats because they cheap and adequate.





manta said:


> I dont know if they are good enough to come top of most of the polls i see on this site .


Reply to quote #1-When choosing a tool that you will use to protect your life with it better be "adequate". I suppose if you're looking for a range only gun, there are guns that are better looking to some and have more bells and whistles. A lot of Americans have a different potential use in mind when buying a firearm. An affordable, reliable, simple, accurate and durable Glock is a very good choice.

Reply to quote #2-Why not?

(P.S. Bisley, I read your post again after I replied and realized i was saying what you did.)


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

SMann said:


> Reply to quote #1-When choosing a tool that you will use to protect your life with it better be "adequate". I suppose if you're looking for a range only gun, there are guns that are better looking to some and have more bells and whistles. A lot of Americans have a different potential use in mind when buying a firearm. An affordable, reliable, simple, accurate and durable Glock is a very good choice.
> 
> Reply to quote #2-Why not?
> 
> (P.S. Bisley, I read your post again after I replied and realized i was saying what you did.)


HI. Believe me where i come from with over 1000 security force members murdered and 2000 civilians by terrorists. They take very seriously what gun they carry for personal protection . With the population of amercia that would equate to around 250.000 security forces and 500.000 civilians dead . Maybe its a age thing the older guys like cz browning hp ect some younger shooters like glocks for the reasons you state above .


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I think in this country a big part of it has to do with bang for your buck. Lot of good features wrapped up in say a Glock 19 package as has been mentioned. Size to capacity ratio, weight, ease of use, speed of trigger and follow up shots, aftermarket support, durability and reliability to name just a few. The practical choice with few rivals in the categories it shines.

I'm an HK guy among other things but would not hesitate to roll into harms way with a Glock especially the 17 or 19. The new Gen 4's intrigue me having improved the 2 areas I have previously had issues with, the grip and the mag release.


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

manta said:


> HI. I prefer steel pistols but if i was looking a polymer framed pistol there is a big choice of pistols , glocks would not be top of my list . Google glock kaboom photos .


have you done any reading on the whole kaboom thing? It seems as though very much of it has to do with using too hot of a load. (it was happening in the .40) I do not have a .40 glock yet. What I do have is a G17 with 1500 rounds rounds down the tube and not one hiccup. It actually became more accurate the more I shot it. I also have a G26. It has a fairly low round count because it is my primary carry piece.

Edit: I prefer a 1911 myself but the only one I have is a full size and weighs a ton. It is great to shoot, not so great to carry.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

jessemachone said:


> have you done any reading on the whole kaboom thing? It seems as though very much of it has to do with using too hot of a load. (it was happening in the .40) I do not have a .40 glock yet. What I do have is a G17 with 1500 rounds rounds down the tube and not one hiccup. It actually became more accurate the more I shot it. I also have a G26. It has a fairly low round count because it is my primary carry piece.
> 
> Edit: I prefer a 1911 myself but the only one I have is a full size and weighs a ton. It is great to shoot, not so great to carry.


Hi. You are right it seems that most of the the problems are with the .40 . The .40 cal pistol seems to be on the edge . A hot load or bullet set back can push them over the edge with a pistol i like a bit in reserve . As a lot of guys on the range like to load there own and use lead bullets . So glocks are not popular on the range becuase using lead or loading your own with glocks is a no no . It would be like bying a car and being told it will be ok if you dont go over 50 . For self defence i would have no problem carring a 9mm glock .


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

manta said:


> HI. I prefer steel pistols but if i was looking a polymer framed pistol there is a big choice of pistols , glocks would not be top of my list . Google glock kaboom photos .


Glock kabooms are due to faulty reloads. I've shot over 25,000 rounds through Glocks in the past 3 years (9mm) and never had a kaboom.

Yet, a guy in my shooting league just blew up his Kimber 1911 (steel frame) due to a double charged reload.

The kaboom problem in Glocks is a fallacy.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

manta said:


> Hi. You are right it seems that most of the the problems are with the .40 . The .40 cal pistol seems to be on the edge . A hot load or bullet set back can push them over the edge with a pistol i like a bit in reserve . As a lot of guys on the range like to load there own and use lead bullets . So glocks are not popular on the range becuase using lead or loading your own with glocks is a no no . It would be like bying a car and being told it will be ok if you dont go over 50 . For self defence i would have no problem carring a 9mm glock .


If you travel to the US, and then drive all the way across the country, most of the policemen you see will be carrying Glocks, and likely, they will be chambered for .40 S&W. Knowing how governments tend to research any item, before adopting it, it seems likely that the Glock kaboom thing is such an infrequent occurrence that it is not even considered to be a factor.

As for range suitability, yes, there are some guns that may be better choices, if punching holes in paper is to be the only function, and if cartridges with lead bullets are preferred. However, if a person does want to hand load for the Glock, and use lead bullets, he can always invest ~$100 in a drop-in barrel with conventional rifling.

I'm considering it myself for my 10mm Glock 20, so I can shoot 200 grain hardcast lead at feral hogs.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Bisley said:


> If you travel to the US, and then drive all the way across the country, most of the policemen you see will be carrying Glocks, and likely, they will be chambered for .40 S&W. Knowing how governments tend to research any item, before adopting it, it seems likely that the Glock kaboom thing is such an infrequent occurrence that it is not even considered to be a factor.
> 
> As for range suitability, yes, there are some guns that may be better choices, if punching holes in paper is to be the only function, and if cartridges with lead bullets are preferred. However, if a person does want to hand load for the Glock, and use lead bullets, he can always invest ~$100 in a drop-in barrel with conventional rifling.
> 
> I'm considering it myself for my 10mm Glock 20, so I can shoot 200 grain hardcast lead at feral hogs.


 You will find governments look more at cost than anything. If it was up to the police army ect most would be carrying sig pistols. If you buy a barrel form someone other than glock it will have better chamber support than glock barrels. The .40 cal came abought after the F B I made a mess of arresting bank robbers in miami and blamed 9mm for not being effective . The problem was poor tactics and going to a rifle fight with pistols. Most other police forces in the world use 9mm .


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Handgun World said:


> Glock kabooms are due to faulty reloads. I've shot over 25,000 rounds through Glocks in the past 3 years (9mm) and never had a kaboom.
> 
> Yet, a guy in my shooting league just blew up his Kimber 1911 (steel frame) due to a double charged reload.
> 
> The kaboom problem in Glocks is a fallacy.


The photos are not a fallacy .Look for photos of glock failures and any other pistols and you will find more photos of glocks then the rest put together. There 9mm is ok the problem is more with the .40 .


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

manta said:


> You will find governments look more at cost than anything. If it was up to the police army ect most would be carrying sig pistols. If you buy a barrel form someone other than glock it will have better chamber support than glock barrels. The .40 cal came abought after the F B I made a mess of arresting bank robbers in miami and blamed 9mm for not being effective . The problem was poor tactics and going to a rifle fight with pistols. Most other police forces in the world use 9mm .


All of that is true, more or less, although you have made some generalizations and assumptions to arrive at your point.

But the fact remains that the incidence of kabooms that are not caused by hand- loading to excessive chamber pressures is still very low, considering how many .40 caliber Glocks are out there. The Internet is a wonderful thing, but the fact that a few photos can be seen in ten thousand different places does not constitute accurate statistical data.

I am not really a die-hard Glock nut. In fact, I never liked them at all, until I shot a couple. Even now, I only own one, a 10mm G-20, but it is one of my favorite pistols. All I'm saying is that they are sensible self defense handguns, and the 10mm is even a decent hunting platform. Sigs are fine guns, as you say, but they are no more useful than a Glock.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Bisley said:


> All of that is true, more or less, although you have made some generalizations and assumptions to arrive at your point.
> 
> But the fact remains that the incidence of kabooms that are not caused by hand- loading to excessive chamber pressures is still very low, considering how many .40 caliber Glocks are out there. The Internet is a wonderful thing, but the fact that a few photos can be seen in ten thousand different places does not constitute accurate statistical data.
> 
> I am not really a die-hard Glock nut. In fact, I never liked them at all, until I shot a couple. Even now, I only own one, a 10mm G-20, but it is one of my favorite pistols. All I'm saying is that they are sensible self defense handguns, and the 10mm is even a decent hunting platform. Sigs are fine guns, as you say, but they are no more useful than a Glock.


 Hi you are probably right . I think i am a bit biased towards steel guns . But that could change if i see a plastic framed gun i like.


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

*10mm is not enough*

if your hunting hogs out right i'd recommend a bigger gun i had a 10mm glock and shot a 200lb hog after it had 6in. of spine shot out and 1 lung totally blown away 6mm rem. 1 hit,270 win. other hit ,shooting partner and myself each claiming knock down in good nature and we look up damn pig was leaving i tossed my rifle to my friend who went for the truck [pig was long shot for both of us 200yrds uphill wounds noted upon dressing out]i headed up hill after it catching it only because of wounds but it still crashed through a wire fence no sweat and was moving away when i started to cross fence it heard me and turned and came back i shot it between the eyes knocking to its knees,crossed fence turned and it was up and pissed now i was surprised you betcha again b.t.e. down then up much slower now from 5ft.3rd 10mm rnd. stopped it but didn't kill it my friend caught up , dirty harryed it his .44 killing the animal his words to me were" get rid of that pussy-gun dumb-ass i can't hunt when the pigs are laughing at us" well i mostly had the 10mm for fire-power protection from pot growers,and i went to a .44 with mucho speed loaders,but free advice is worth what you pay for it


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

danite said:


> if your hunting hogs out right i'd recommend a bigger gun i had a 10mm glock and shot a 200lb hog after it had 6in. of spine shot out and 1 lung totally blown away 6mm rem. 1 hit,270 win. other hit ,shooting partner and myself each claiming knock down in good nature and we look up damn pig was leaving i tossed my rifle to my friend who went for the truck [pig was long shot for both of us 200yrds uphill wounds noted upon dressing out]i headed up hill after it catching it only because of wounds but it still crashed through a wire fence no sweat and was moving away when i started to cross fence it heard me and turned and came back i shot it between the eyes knocking to its knees,crossed fence turned and it was up and pissed now i was surprised you betcha again b.t.e. down then up much slower now from 5ft.3rd 10mm rnd. stopped it but didn't kill it my friend caught up , dirty harryed it his .44 killing the animal his words to me were" get rid of that pussy-gun dumb-ass i can't hunt when the pigs are laughing at us" well i mostly had the 10mm for fire-power protection from pot growers,and i went to a .44 with mucho speed loaders,but free advice is worth what you pay for it


If I can't kill a hog with a .270, I won't even bother to un-holster my handgun. I'll just climb a tree and wait to be rescued. :mrgreen:


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

manta said:


> The photos are not a fallacy .Look for photos of glock failures and any other pistols and you will find more photos of glocks then the rest put together. There 9mm is ok the problem is more with the .40 .


My point is that people make it seem like it's a chronic problem. Yes kabooms have happened with Glocks, they have with OTHER pistols too. My example of the Kimber is what I'm talking about. Any gun will kaboom if you load the wrong ammo for it.


----------

